# Drywall screws



## ICE (Oct 21, 2011)

are versatile.


----------



## steveray (Oct 21, 2011)

Aren't they awesome!...You can use them for anything!....Or...you could use them for drywall.....


----------



## Mule (Oct 21, 2011)

If they would have installed the flashing correctly on the window you wouldn't have been able to see the screws!


----------



## ICE (Oct 21, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> If they would have installed the flashing correctly on the window you wouldn't have been able to see the screws!


They would still be visible at the sides and bottom.  The flashing goes over the flange only at the top.  In the case pictured above, I would say that there is no flashing.

To their credit, they were improving as they went along.  Or maybe not.  Depends on which one they did first.


----------



## Mule (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I stand almost corrected!


----------



## Forest (Oct 21, 2011)

visible at the sides?Are you sure?


----------



## Mule (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't agree with that... That's why I said I stand "almost" corrected.  

I agree with you Forest.

You could see them on the bottom only!


----------



## Forest (Oct 21, 2011)

If I could figure out how to post a link I would post the 2 installation instructions from the product web site. It shows the bottom only.


----------



## ICE (Oct 21, 2011)

1. Flash the bottom.

2. Flash the sides.

3. Slap in window.

4. Install drywall screws.

5. Flash top.

6. Repeat 3,4,5 and this time, square the window.

7. Request inspection.

8. Install galvanized screws.

9. Request second inspection.

10 Repeat 3,5,8 plus 6 if you are a real dummy, because the first inspector missed a tempered glazing requirement.

11. Request third inspection.


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 21, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> 1. Flash the bottom.2. Flash the sides.
> 
> 3. Slap in window.
> 
> ...


That is so classic.

ICE you must be one of the most beloved guys, ever, in your little hunk of the world.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe the weather resistive barrier should be installed before the windows.http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/template.cfm?page=/Window_and_Door_Flashings/dd_vcr100.html&did=26''>http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/template.cfm?page=/Window_and_Door_Flashings/dd_vcr100.html&did=26' rel="external nofollow">

http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/template.cfm?page=/Window_and_Door_Flashings/dd_vcr100.html&did=26


----------



## mark handler (Oct 21, 2011)

Drywall screws, Duct Tape, bailing wire and chewing gum you can fix anything.....


----------



## pwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, that reminds me that  i have to go reinspect a patio cover built with drywall screws. they are easier to remove and replace than sinkers used instead of galvies. Some people learn the hard way!


----------



## MtnArch (Oct 21, 2011)

At least when they put the correct fasteners in everything's pre-drilled!  ;-)


----------

